# Osta-gain's Ostarine(MK-2866) Log Oppurtunity



## maniac0614 (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have not researched with Osta-gain's Ostarine(Mk-2866) then here is your chance.

We are looking for *TWO *Researchers with test subjects that is willing to log Osta-gain's Ostarine for 4-12 weeks.

*Log Details-*
Log must be kept up daily
Detailed
Must have a test subject(non-human)
Willing to log for 4-12 weeks


*Applicants must submit in this thread reasons on why they should be chosen.*

*Osta-gain.com*​


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 11, 2013)

my rat would love to research and log this for you.he is geting ready to go to the beach in a couple months.he is all ready researching your mt 2.nothing like a tanned jerked rat at the beach.all thanks to osta-gain.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 11, 2013)

and i would be able to log daily.man its nice being your own boss haha j/k


----------



## maniac0614 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lets get some more applicants in!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 13, 2013)

whats wroung witht the damn good one you have now?


----------



## joe 2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

i'm 12 weeks out from a national level show and 15 weeks from world championship , i'd love to try ostarine as i heard so many good things about it . Will have a detailed daily log for it for sure !


----------



## maniac0614 (Mar 15, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> whats wroung witht the damn good one you have now?



We are looking for TWO loggers


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 15, 2013)

yea maniac i was just trying to keep this bumped up for you.j/k arround


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 18, 2013)

still waiting to hear if i am going to be able to log this for osta-gain.soon as i hear somthing i will update.


----------



## maniac0614 (Mar 18, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> still waiting to hear if i am going to be able to log this for osta-gain.soon as i hear somthing i will update.



I already replied to you brother, You will be our first researcher.

We are still looking for 1 more!


----------



## tWack (Mar 21, 2013)

As I only have a couple of posts, I'll bump this because its a great opportunity!


----------



## joe 2013 (Mar 22, 2013)

maniac0614 said:


> I already replied to you brother, You will be our first researcher.
> 
> We are still looking for 1 more!


 Any chance for myself ? As i said i'd love to try Ostarine in my precompetion stack . I'm on test propionate -masteron and tren a and i think adding Osta would be great....will keep a detailed log of course .


----------



## osta-president (Mar 22, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> Any chance for myself ? As i said i'd love to try Ostarine in my precompetion stack . I'm on test propionate -masteron and tren a and i think adding Osta would be great....will keep a detailed log of course .



Joe, We would love to have you log but this time we are only accepting members who reside in the USA. Thank you for your interest and support.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in, I have used Ostarine before with good results.
12 weeks seems perfect as I taking a break from roids.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

just to update i got my mk-2866 in from osta-gain looks great i will start next week.i have been sick last couple days so i will waite and start it and my log monday.thanks again


----------



## joe 2013 (Mar 30, 2013)

osta-president said:


> Joe, We would love to have you log but this time we are only accepting members who reside in the USA. Thank you for your interest and support.


no worries man , i'll try Osta after the show


----------



## matter2003 (Apr 9, 2013)

Would love to test. This rat has been all natural and training very hard for 3 years. Would be a perfect test subject to show what a difference your product could make  in his training. I specifically registered here so I could reply to this as this rat is interested in ostarine...

This rat works very hard and very intensely for what he has gotten and will continue to do so. I am extremely detailed in my logging, can weigh as often as need be and caliper measure fat as often as need be. Nutrition is on point, this rat is currently carb cycling.


----------



## dharris123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello I know that this may not get an answer but I recently ordered (for my rats) the osta gain but unfortunately I ordered the powdered variety which needs reconstituting.  If you could PM about how this process is done I would  be greatly appreciative, I should receive this order any day and would like to be able to use it but just not sure about the particulars.


----------

